# RIP Zoe



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Our cat, Zoe, had been going downhill the last couple weeks. The plans were to take her in the day after I got back from my business trip. I ended up staying two extra days and Zoe decided she didn't want to wait. DH called me as I was on the bus coming home - he was taking her in.

The vet was amazed she had lasted as long as she did. Zoe had been diagnosed with kidney failure over a year ago. Both DH & I were amazed that it had been that long. 

At first we did the sub-Q fluids but she didn't like that - so we stopped. We tried all sorts of different foods to get her to eat. Some worked, some didn't. And unless it was coming out of the faucet she would not drink any water.

Zoe came to me when she was about 3 weeks old - still nursing. She had been abandoned and then found by a young girl who convinced her parents that she would care for the newborn. Two days later they were looking for someone to take her. I found out through a neighbor of a friend and said I'd take her.

She had been Riggs' nemesis since the day he was born! She KNEW Riggs wanted to eat her and she KNEW we wouldn't let him ... so she flaunted her power by rubbing against him and taunting him. Poor Riggs would sit there drooling!

While Riggs tends to be seen as the star of the GSD Chrsitmas Tree photo, Zoe played a pivotal role as well:










Goodbye, Zoe. It still hurts that I wasn't there for you at the end.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Zoe! ( hugs)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

sorry about your loss


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss and that you weren't there to say goodbye.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss, Lauri!
















Zoe


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh Laurie!







I am so sorry. You have so much on your plate with your animals right now.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh Laurie...I am so sorry

RIP Zoe...


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish your memories of Zoe.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Laruie, I am sooooo sorry to hear about the loss of Zoe.








Zoe


----------



## Trixie's Mom (Apr 23, 2008)

(((hugs))) I am very sorry for your loss....Rest In Peace Zoe


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My condolences to you and your family.







Rest in Peace Zoe.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm very sorry that your special Zoe is now at the bridge. Hugs to you and your family on her passing. RIP Zoe.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for you loss of Zoe. I am sorry that you couldn't be there to say good bye.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Zoe sounds like she was a special kitty. I'm sorry to hear of her passing but it obvious she was very well-cared for. RIP, sweet Zoe.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Lauri I am so sorry, with all you are managing and enduring right now, that you have lost such a sweetheart of a cat. I love her in the Christmas tree pic. What a beautiful cat, and what a character! What a lucky cat to be cared for and spoiled by someone as knowledgable, loving, and caring as you have been to her through everything.

HUGS to you Lauri and DH.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so sorry for your loss, laurie


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What an amazing life this kitty had. A real surviver and a fighter to the end. I'm sorry about Zoe, rest in peace . . .


----------

